# How do u check for...



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

I was wondein how do u and what r the best ways to check for nitrates, and deadly ammonia, can u tell by the actions of ur fish.R there some cheap products i can buy?R there any other chemicals i can check for that might b harmful? how often should i do a water change?Is start right the only thing u add after a water change?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Things that should be checked are ammonia, nitrItes and nitrAtes. Get a test kit that can monitor them all. _Don't_ wait until your fish start acting weird - it might be too late by then: therefore, perform water tests on a regular basis (about once every 1 or 2 weeks).

One larger water change (about 25-30%), or two smaller ones (about 15%) per week is sufficient: if your tap water contains chlorine and other chemicals, it needs to be treated (don't know what to use, though: the tap water in my area doesn't need treatment).


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

It must b nice not to have to add chemicals to your water here in indiana i have to add start right to mine, just to be safe do u know the names of any tester kits i could get, and about how much there gonna hit me for i greatlly appreciate it if u did or could at least give me the name of what ever u use. Alot of bacteria causes abuild up of nitrates dosent it that comes from like uneaten foods and poop, but what causes ammonia?Does it mean u have ammonia when ur ps start opening there mouths real wide for like a half sec or r they just takin a deep breath?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> It must b nice not to have to add chemicals to your water here in indiana i have to add start right to mine, just to be safe do u know the names of any tester kits i could get, and about how much there gonna hit me for i greatlly appreciate it if u did or could at least give me the name of what ever u use


 click me for all the test kits available

A.P. FRESHWATER MASTER TEST KIT(Aquarium Pharmaceuticals) $29.99 
is what to look at


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Wow death in #s 29.99 thats a lil steep, but thanks for the in put, in guess we r talking about the well being of my ps and at that i will spare no expense.So thanks again, i will definetly look into that.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Trillyen said:


> Wow death in #s 29.99 thats a lil steep, but thanks for the in put, in guess we r talking about the well being of my ps and at that i will spare no expense.So thanks again, i will definetly look into that.


 THAT IS LIKE THE EXREME KIT U DONT REALLY NEED EVERYTHING THERE SO LOOK AT THE MAIN ONES(sorry caps just noticed)
ammonia nitrites and nitrates


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Some LFS will test your water free.


----------

